# B.d.'s Test. Cyp. Real/or Fake



## shredded (Feb 8, 2005)

ABOUT A YEAR AGO I GOT DESPRATE AND ORDERED SOME GEAR ONLINE AND GOT 3 VIALS OF BRITISH DRAGONS TEST. CYP. THAT LOOK LIKE A 5TH GRADER CAN MAKE, CHEAP AS FUCK! I'M GOING 10 WEEKS ON Q.V.'S ENANTAT RIGHT NOW AND WAS WANTING TO KNOW IF I SHOULD POP IN THAT CYP. AND ENANTHATE TOGETHER? BUT I DON'T WANT TO MIX IT ALL TOGETHER YET BACAUSE THOSE B.D.'S LOOK SO FAKE IT LOOKS LIKE A FUCKING CHILD MADE UM?? I DON'T HAVE A SCANNER SO CAN'T SEND YOU A PIC OF THEM BUT THEY LOOK JUST LIKE THE B.D. PRODUCTS BUT WITHOUT THE HOLOGRAM,INSTEAD IT HAS THE "SHINY METALLIC RED" LABEL.  OHH YEAH AND IT ALSO TASTES LIKE FUCKIN COTTENSEED OIL "OR SOMETING' MON' " BUT........ IT DOES HAVE A SLIGHT BURN/ CHEMICAL TASTE TO IT WHEN YOU DROP SOME ON YOUR TOUNG THEN SWALLOW IT. CAN SOMEONE GET BACK WITH ME AND LET ME KNOW WHAT THE HELL YOU ALL THINK?             LATER


----------



## thatguy (Feb 8, 2005)

shredded said:
			
		

> IT DOES HAVE A SLIGHT BURN/ CHEMICAL TASTE TO IT WHEN YOU DROP SOME ON YOUR TOUNG THEN SWALLOW IT.


So does paint thinner, but I don't think paint thinner is very anabolic.   

Your resident smartass,
thatguy


----------



## shredded (Feb 8, 2005)

*thatguy*



			
				thatguy said:
			
		

> So does paint thinner, but I don't think paint thinner is very anabolic.
> 
> Your resident smartass,
> thatguy


 
              to your resident smart ass.
 lol, hey BOY i was looking for an opinion of somewhat of even an amature you little fucking pencil neck geek it must feel pretty good sittin behind your lil computer hiding dosen't it BOY? you fucking wanna be, this is as big as you'll ever get dawg sitting on the computer "typing" in what you wish you could physically accomplish kid!! your just a lil punk ass wanna be BOY


                         so go play volleyball

                      MMMMMEEEEEOOOOOWWWWWWWW


----------



## SJ69 (Feb 8, 2005)

internet tough talk


----------



## SJ69 (Feb 8, 2005)

shredded said:
			
		

> ABOUT A YEAR AGO I GOT DESPRATE AND ORDERED SOME GEAR ONLINE AND GOT 3 VIALS OF BRITISH DRAGONS TEST. CYP. THAT LOOK LIKE A 5TH GRADER CAN MAKE, CHEAP AS FUCK! I'M GOING 10 WEEKS ON Q.V.'S ENANTAT RIGHT NOW AND WAS WANTING TO KNOW IF I SHOULD POP IN THAT CYP. AND ENANTHATE TOGETHER? BUT I DON'T WANT TO MIX IT ALL TOGETHER YET BACAUSE THOSE B.D.'S LOOK SO FAKE IT LOOKS LIKE A FUCKING CHILD MADE UM?? I DON'T HAVE A SCANNER SO CAN'T SEND YOU A PIC OF THEM BUT THEY LOOK JUST LIKE THE B.D. PRODUCTS BUT WITHOUT THE HOLOGRAM,INSTEAD IT HAS THE "SHINY METALLIC RED" LABEL.  OHH YEAH AND IT ALSO TASTES LIKE FUCKIN COTTENSEED OIL "OR SOMETING' MON' " BUT........ IT DOES HAVE A SLIGHT BURN/ CHEMICAL TASTE TO IT WHEN YOU DROP SOME ON YOUR TOUNG THEN SWALLOW IT. CAN SOMEONE GET BACK WITH ME AND LET ME KNOW WHAT THE HELL YOU ALL THINK?             LATER



I think you answered your own question. --> " WITHOUT THE HOLOGRAM "


----------



## Mudge (Feb 8, 2005)

I think "thatguy" gave about as honest an answer as anyone could.

It tastes like cottonseed oil? No supprise there, its very commonly used.

Burns the tongue a bit? Could be the alcohol in there, I haven't tasted my BA or BB, but I can tell you tren acetate powder has no taste but burns the tongue a bit, haven't tasted test enanthate because its a paste and therefore I didn't have anything stuck because I melted it into my container for prep. Gear generally has NO TASTE OR SMELL, all the "taste tricks" are complete bullshit.

You could fool someone into thinking it "tastes like gear" by putting some BA in with some oil, it will smell the same too.

Either your stuff is legit, or fake, you will know when you are on it for awhile.

Regardless, I dont see why you would get so pissy over someones opinion with a friendly joking disclaimer attached. The only way to test gear is send it into a lab, or use it. I can go home and taste some test if you like but I sure do hate wasting my gear, I'm going to bet it tastes like walnut oil which is what I use.


----------



## thatguy (Feb 8, 2005)

shredded said:
			
		

> to your resident smart ass.
> lol, hey BOY i was looking for an opinion of somewhat of even an amature you little fucking pencil neck geek it must feel pretty good sittin behind your lil computer hiding dosen't it BOY? you fucking wanna be, this is as big as you'll ever get dawg sitting on the computer "typing" in what you wish you could physically accomplish kid!! your just a lil punk ass wanna be BOY
> 
> 
> ...


If it weren't for the smiley's and the "lol," I would have kicked your cyberbutt.   

And, wow, I've been called a few things in my life, but "little fucking pencil neck geek" was never one of them.  That's definitely a new one.  I'm not really little (6'2", 215) or a pencil neck geek (18" neck).  Actually I'm not fucking, either, at least not right now.


----------



## thatguy (Feb 8, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> I think "thatguy" gave about as honest an answer as anyone could.
> ...
> 
> Regardless, I dont see why you would get so pissy over someones opinion with a friendly joking disclaimer attached.


Thanks, Mudge.


----------



## Mudge (Feb 8, 2005)

I need to get that on a bumpersticker, "I'd rather be fucking."


----------



## thatguy (Feb 8, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> I need to get that on a bumpersticker, "I'd rather be fucking."


Ha!     I guarantee that would make money!

Or "My other ride is a woman."


----------



## Mudge (Feb 8, 2005)

My other ride: Yo Momma


----------



## thatguy (Feb 8, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> My other ride: Yo Momma


Even better.


----------



## shredded (Feb 8, 2005)

*thatguy*



			
				thatguy said:
			
		

> If it weren't for the smiley's and the "lol," I would have kicked your cyberbutt.
> 
> And, wow, I've been called a few things in my life, but "little fucking pencil neck geek" was never one of them. That's definitely a new one. I'm not really little (6'2", 215) or a pencil neck geek (18" neck). Actually I'm not fucking, either, at least not right now.


 
               bbbbbbbbbbuuuuuuuurrrrppppp, really dude? RIGHT........ post a pic.
like i said you little pencil neck geek 1 got just about 2 inches on my arms than on your neck                            geek 
 typing in how big you are is pretty hard dude


       BBBBBBBBUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRPPPPPPPPPPPP


----------



## thatguy (Feb 8, 2005)

shredded said:
			
		

> bbbbbbbbbbuuuuuuuurrrrppppp, really dude? RIGHT........ post a pic.
> like i said you little pencil neck geek 1 got just about 2 inches on my arms than on your neck geek
> typing in how big you are is pretty hard dude
> 
> ...


I wasn't trying to be hard, man, I was just making light-hearted conversation.  Don't take things so seriously - you'll have more fun that way.  

20-inch arms are impressive, congratulations.  But didn't you just criticize me for typing how big I was?  That seems a bit contradictory.  

P.S.  I have a pic in my gallery.  (A gallery is a place where people keep pictures  )


----------



## ZECH (Feb 8, 2005)

Read the last post in this thread!! You are probably ok!
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=32418


----------



## shredded (Feb 8, 2005)

*Thatguy*



			
				thatguy said:
			
		

> I wasn't trying to be hard, man, I was just making light-hearted conversation. Don't take things so seriously - you'll have more fun that way.
> 
> 20-inch arms are impressive, congratulations. But didn't you just criticize me for typing how big I was? That seems a bit contradictory.
> 
> P.S. I have a pic in my gallery. (A gallery is a place where people keep pictures  )


 
              KNAWW I'M A DICKHEAD MAN I'M SORRY...................FOREAL MAN!


----------



## thatguy (Feb 8, 2005)

shredded said:
			
		

> KNAWW I'M A DICKHEAD MAN I'M SORRY...................FOREAL MAN!


No big deal.  Welcome to IM.


----------



## shredded (Feb 8, 2005)

*Thatguy*



			
				thatguy said:
			
		

> No big deal. Welcome to IM.


    A DUDE SHREDDED HERE AND JUST WANTED TO KNO HOW THE FUCK DO YOU LIKE I.M. SOMEBODY YOU KNO WHAT I MEAN BASICALLY THERES A DUDE IN HERE "DG806" THAT LIVES IN THE SAME CITY AS I DO AND JUST WANTED TO WRITE TO HIM AND AND SAY WHATS UP!  DAM UHHHHH, WRITE ME BACK TO LET ME KNO HOW YOU SEND SOMEBODY A MESSAGE MAN WOULD YOU? LATER


----------



## Tough Old Man (Feb 8, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> My other ride: Yo Momma


That's a Super Mod for you. 2 cars. Probably a new Vet and a new Porche. Well you see my ride with my 4'10" wife standing there holding up the BODY. LOL 

Note: Yes she's on gear,  how the FUK else would she be strong enough to do that task


----------



## thatguy (Feb 8, 2005)

shredded said:
			
		

> A DUDE SHREDDED HERE AND JUST WANTED TO KNO HOW THE FUCK DO YOU LIKE I.M. SOMEBODY YOU KNO WHAT I MEAN BASICALLY THERES A DUDE IN HERE "DG806" THAT LIVES IN THE SAME CITY AS I DO AND JUST WANTED TO WRITE TO HIM AND AND SAY WHATS UP! DAM UHHHHH, WRITE ME BACK TO LET ME KNO HOW YOU SEND SOMEBODY A MESSAGE MAN WOULD YOU? LATER


Send him a Private Message.  Do this by clicking on his name on one of his posts, and a menu will pop up.  Then click "Send a private message to dg806" and type your message.


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 8, 2005)

and quit typing in CAPS


----------



## Tough Old Man (Feb 8, 2005)

What's wrong with cap's. This way this old man doesn't have to use his GLASSES.


----------



## thatguy (Feb 8, 2005)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> What's wrong with cap's. This way this old man doesn't have to use his GLASSES.


----------



## shredded (Feb 9, 2005)

*Mudge*




			
				Mudge said:
			
		

> I think "thatguy" gave about as honest an answer as anyone could.
> 
> It tastes like cottonseed oil? No supprise there, its very commonly used.
> 
> ...


 
 hey man, yeah i've got some real high consentrated test e.{amps} before and no smell but taste very chemical on the toung, point being man you kno ALOT more about aas then me man but i kno this much for a fact mexico's Q.V., it has a major taste and smell in the majority of the products they sell and deffinatly the enanthate because thats what i'm pumping right now, hell here after i get done writing this to you i'm doubling up in my bi's,but anyway like i said your the PRO what do you think?


----------



## Mudge (Feb 9, 2005)

More solvent would likely be used for high concentration test, are you talking 350/400/500mg per ml? I haven't seen stuff like that in amps but I dont happen to buy anything but vials.

Enanthate needs almost no solvent though because of its low melting point, next time I buy the powder (which is like wet detergent) I will taste it I suppose. So far though I notice no taste on gear generally speaking, oils yes. Tren Acetate though did burn my throat a bit, no taste.


----------

